
PayPal app has huge security flaw, update rushed to Apple - Anon84
http://www.tuaw.com/2010/11/03/paypal-app-has-huge-security-flaw-update-rushed-to-apple/
======
alexknight
Seems like all of the security "threats" that I've read about recently have
something to do with using a sensitive service on an unencrypted WiFi network.
In reality, it's not advisable to be doing any banking or anything else really
on an open network that you positively do not want to gamble on.

Good to hear PayPal took action and is fixing it right away. On the flip side,
a silly issue like that could have been caught with proper security auditing
practices.

